# First Blow Out While Doing 60!



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Well on the way back from a close camping for our kids group we had one of our Duros Blow. Took out the plastic fender and damaged some sheet metal!

So I phoned one of the local tire shops and they suggested good year marathons at $149 a tire.

With all the marathons being made in china (supposedly) I am looking for suggestions. Any help appreciated.

Also looking for price suggestions!

Also wondering where I can get the a new fender flare from!

Trailer is a 2007 26rs and tires soon to be WERE!!!! st205/75d14


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Maxxis tires: http://www.maxxis.com/Industrial/Trailer/M8008-ST-Radial.aspx


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

There are some surplus stores that carry fenders. Do a google search. Maybe you will even find one in Canada.

Carey


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

OutbackBrat said:


> Well on the way back from a close camping for our kids group we had one of our Duros Blow. Took out the plastic fender and damaged some sheet metal!
> 
> So I phoned one of the local tire shops and they suggested good year marathons at $149 a tire.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your blowout and damage. How did the trailer react? Sway, thumping, controllable?
Glad to hear you are safe. Try here for the new fender skirt/
crunchman


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

[/quote]
Sorry to hear about your blowout and damage. How did the trailer react? Sway, thumping, controllable?
Glad to hear you are safe. Try here for the new fender skirt/
crunchman
[/quote]

The trailer did not react much at all. Im not sure if there was anything. I just looked in the mirror and saw a piece of the tire and fender flying off the drivers side! I think there must have been something to make me look! But I cant pinpoint it. May have just been luck that I looked. Also lucky that we were camping 20 minutes from home and had friends there that new what to do and had the tools to fix :0

Starting work on all the lists from the good sam sight right now


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Was the damage sheet metal the skiriting or the wheel well sheet metal (damaged both on my OB). I bougth the skirting material from the dealer and replace a whole section (I can talk you through it). I also rebuild a wheel well after a blow out with sheet metal I bought fron Lowes and then cut and bent. Lots of screws and caulk and I was good to go.









My wheel fender was cracked, but I didn't fix it. When I traded it, the dealer pointed out the damage and I told him to look pas that at the great radial tires I had installed...


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Was the damage sheet metal the skiriting or the wheel well sheet metal (damaged both on my OB). I bougth the skirting material from the dealer and replace a whole section (I can talk you through it). I also rebuild a wheel well after a blow out with sheet metal I bought fron Lowes and then cut and bent. Lots of screws and caulk and I was good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!.. The sheet metal skirting has a little bow in it. I think the underneath metal is fine! But I will check and get bck to you!

Im leaving on a weeks holiday in 3 weeks. SO I dont think I will replace the plastic fender right away as I cant find one at the moment.

But I was lucky! 
Finally found the maxxis Radial tires local. Found them for $84.00 each or $396 for four installed. Cheaper than I could find online in the states. Wife wouldnt let me get the spare as well









HERES THE NEXT ISSUE!!!! DO I balance the tires or not. ALL shops say NO!!!!

Another question. Whats the benefit of moving to 15 inch wheels and should I?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a blowout at 40mph but didn't feel anything. I did hear something but barely.

I got 6 new tires ( 2 spares ) and I got the Kuhmo's. Had the metal valve stems installed too. 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Kumho&tireModel=Radial+857&partnum=0R4857

They are a D load range in a 14in tire. I did the flip kit and EZ flex system but kept the 14's. I didn't need to go any higher and I didn't want to buy 6 new rims.

I also got one of these kits that the OB group got a discount on. I have been very happy with it and hopefully will never hear it go off telling me I had a blowout. I would recommend it.
http://www.tsttruck.com/RV_Tire_Systems.html

Yeah, tire changing tools are very important. I had mine changed in 15 minutes. I had everything I needed and ran through the process in my head a few times before the big show.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Both times I've replaced trailer tires the shops asked if I wanted them balanced. Both times I said yes and they said "fine"

I'd balance for sure!

As for the plastic fender, juse make sure what is left is tight. There was probably a metal strap securing it between the two tires. That may no longer exist, and you might want to replace it. Use the good side as a guide.









Everything below the fiberglass is held together with screws and caulk. Weasu to replace if you need to.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I got Maxxis several weeks ago. The tire shop said to get the new spare because the old tires were bias ply and the new were radials. They said running a bias with radials wasn't good so I got the new spare. I don't know if they were selling me a bill of goods or not. I got the metal valves. I have to wait on the tire monitors. Too many things on the wish list. It was $600 for 5 new tires installed.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Patty said:


> I got Maxxis several weeks ago. The tire shop said to get the new spare because the old tires were bias ply and the new were radials. They said running a bias with radials wasn't good so I got the new spare. I don't know if they were selling me a bill of goods or not. I got the metal valves. I have to wait on the tire monitors. Too many things on the wish list. It was $600 for 5 new tires installed.


They are right Patty. You never want to mix a radial and a bias ply on the same axle. You done what is right and safe.

Carey


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I got Maxxis several weeks ago. The tire shop said to get the new spare because the old tires were bias ply and the new were radials. They said running a bias with radials wasn't good so I got the new spare. I don't know if they were selling me a bill of goods or not. I got the metal valves. I have to wait on the tire monitors. Too many things on the wish list. It was $600 for 5 new tires installed.


They are right Patty. You never want to mix a radial and a bias ply on the same axle. You done what is right and safe.

Carey
[/quote]

I went outside and looked at the trailer this morning. The Duro spare had gone flat already. I phoned the tire shop and told them to bring in 5 tires for it. I also called and ordered the tst user replaceable pressure monitor system today, they had one 6 sensor in stock so the outback gets 4 and the seadoo gets 2. Got the 15% off and free shiping and 2 year warranty!

About to leave to go get the tires









Expensive day but I feel good about it!


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Well this day Keeps improving







Went outside to hook up and go get the tires and the manual jack breaks and the trailer drops onto that pylon thing. So I start looking for an atwood or bulldog jack local. They all want around $470.00 for the 2500 LOL!!!!! NOT!!!

I end up ordering the 3500 off ebay for 315.00 US and then will have to pay customs charges around $30.00.

Then when they are putting on the tires it seems that they get 2 of the five from a different store and they are 15 inch instead of 14. Then I look at what he has done and he has installed the half rubber and half metal stem instead of all metal!

2.5 hours later!

I get home and their is only 32 pounds of pressure in the tires instead of 50! I fill up all the tires and one has a bad valve and is leaking! Then I check the spare and it has the other stem in it LOL!!!!

So I drove around 7 miles with tires close to 20 pounds under inflated... Plus one tire will be sitting there for about 24 hours completely deflated.

Think their will be any damage from this?????

thx


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Try to keep smiling.....

If it's going to be a while before you can get the leaking stem fixed, put a jack under that axle so the tire doesn't get damaged by the rim laying on it.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I had also had a tire blow on my 5th wheel and didn't know anything was wrong until some one past me hooking and pointing. Didn't feel anything of hear anything. It was caused by not checking the tire pressure and running them with low pressure. Still need to replace the tires with Maxiins and do some body work but it still works.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

OutbackBrat said:


> Well this day Keeps improving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your luck was worse than mine. I had to replace tires and then got to wait a week before my Ultra electric jack broke as I was heading out to camp. Trying to level with a bottle jack and a stablizer was not fun. Boy is camping expensive. It's a good thing it's a lot of fun!


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Well Have some good news. Was able to get the fender at the local (1.5 hours away) outback dealer! Now Ill put that on Friday after work and then by that time Fed Ex should be here with the Attwood! Happy Day!


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Well things Are coming along nicely! Have the new tires installed. Received the new Atwood 3500 yesterday and installed it in 15 minutes! Now thats my Kind of MOD!!! Today I need to install the fender! And later this week time to install the TST when it gets here!

Thank you all for your help and advice on this!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

OutbackBrat said:


> Well this day Keeps improving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey OB Brat......Don't ya just love (not) the great service provided in Canada ??? Your experience does not surprise me in the least, unfortunately. We have far too many idiots per capita.

Hint: Mental Note To Self: Stand around/over these guys when they are "working" on your unit.


----------

